# Help I Can't Get Opengarden To Work



## brownpm85 (Oct 12, 2011)

I can turn on opengarden I can see the ssid but when I try to connect it says limited or no connectivity. It also did that with the wifi hotspot hack if the stock hotspot app. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## kr8os71 (Jun 8, 2011)

check out this thread: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/4421-guide-how-to-get-free-wifi-tether-on-droid-bionic/


----------

